# Progressive Covenantalism vs New Covenant Theology vs Covenant Theology vs 1689 Federalism



## Reformed Roman (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm currently taking a Covenant Theology class and I could sure use some help.

I'm looking for some type of chart, or something very simplistic to help me understand the differences between Progressive Covenantalism (coined by Peter J Gentry and Stephen Wellum), New Covenant Theology, 1689 Federalism, and New Covenant theology.

I need to know the specific points of contention between them all and where they differ. 

Currently I'm reading Gentry and Wellum but it is nearly impossible for me to understand what perspective they actually have. To be honest, half of the book they are picking apart minor nuances to the point that I don't understand as a whole what they are even trying to argue for or against. I had this same issue when I was trying to study about the millennium. If I don't know the specific differences or points of contention up front, reading about their positions is even harder.

Does anyone know of any simplistic charts/very simplistic breakdowns of each of these viewpoints so I can compare the key differences?


----------



## KSon (Feb 21, 2018)

Charts comparing the views may be found here, along with some excellent commentary via video:

http://www.1689federalism.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (Feb 23, 2018)

Reformed Roman said:


> I'm currently taking a Covenant Theology class and I could sure use some help.
> 
> I'm looking for some type of chart, or something very simplistic to help me understand the differences between Progressive Covenantalism (coined by Peter J Gentry and Stephen Wellum), New Covenant Theology, 1689 Federalism, and New Covenant theology.
> 
> ...


Some key themes to look for among the varying viewpoints would be in how they viewed the Law and Christianity, how they see the Church, and just who are included under the new Covenant.


----------

